# Canterbury P&Ride



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
Is the park and ride still available for overnight parking of motorhomes, we are off to Germany friday week and would like to stay at the above if it's open. 
I seem to remember a thread on here a while ago saying it is to be shut, anyone know please.  .

Ron


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

nothings changed

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-951485.html#951485


----------

